# T5 lights for 10g



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Do they even make these? I havent been able to find these, or see them virtually anywhere. even online


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

There are a lot of companies that make 20" lights. Here is one.

http://www.aquatraders.com/20-inch-4x18W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52302p.htm

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

It's really hard to find (impossible?) 6500k bulbs for a 20" fixture. If you are ok with 10 or 1200k bulbs then you should be ok. I suggest going up to a 24" fixture. Most with feet will fit a 10 gallon tank fine, and 6500k bulbs are cheap and easy to find.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

lol...I was just reading about this. http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=4195

In all honesty I don't think you need that much light. I've got one 23w cfl bulb and everything is growing fine...even some of the so called harder plants to grow...cabomba furcata, Ludwigia arcuata.

10g


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

2x 13W CFL in an incandescent hood work very well. Inexpensive as well.

Jim


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

I would stay away from t5 fixtures. When I was setting up my 10 gal light I went to my Dad for advise. He said it would be best to stay away from using a t5 fixture be cause the 18" lights that you have to use are starting to go out of style. My Dad works at Voss Lighting which is a Phillips retailer, so he know's what he's talking about. I've got a DIY fixture holding two 27 watt cfl's over my tank. It works great and I don't have to worry about not being able to update or replace my bulbs because they won't be around someday.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

that fixture I posted comes with 6500k bulbs. As for 18" T5 going out of style, doubt it. They are just coming "in-style" at places like Lowe's and Home Depot as replacements for the T8 and T12 under cabinet lighting.

As far as what you need, I use a 26W CFL Desk Lamp over my 10 gallon and have no problems with growth....

And the desk lamp cost me $10 on Craigslist and bulb replacements (6700k) are readily available at Walmart.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Can you post pics of your light fixture ?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.946659,-122.055123


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is what my fixture looks like. It's a touch lamp, but works fine on a timer. Someone else who has the same fixture I believe said it came from Home Depot. It came stock with a 6700K CFL 26W (think it's 26 or 27 something like that).


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

That touch lamp looks like a great idea. Not quite what I'll be looking for though on my next 10 gallon project as I would like to keep hatchet fish, so a canopy will be required.

Nice tank BlueJack.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

jart said:


> That touch lamp looks like a great idea. Not quite what I'll be looking for though on my next 10 gallon project as I would like to keep hatchet fish, so a canopy will be required.
> 
> Nice tank BlueJack.


Hmm, look closely at the top of my tank. You will see the handle for my Glass Canopy. I keep Shrimp and I don't want them crawling out.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah, so the whole top is covered, and you still have enough light? Sweet!


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

jart said:


> Ah, so the whole top is covered, and you still have enough light? Sweet!


Yes, although I'm getting close to needing a new bulb. It shines more than bright enough for swords, hygro, moss, and dwarf sag.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Coursair said:


> Can you post pics of your light fixture ?


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

BlueJack said:


>


How is that working out? I've heard mixed things about using that fixture.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

So far so good. I have plants in every square inch of the tank and it seems like they all get enough light. I was worried about a spot light effect but that wasn't a problem. It's about 5-6 inches above the water line and the spread is good. I've got some A. Reinickii 'cardinalis' growing in the corner just fine. 

Just curious...what bad things have you heard about these?

I chose this fixture based on this chart. The vertical bulb positioning gives out a lot more light.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

lnstevens said:


> How is that working out? I've heard mixed things about using that fixture.


Two of those lights would give more even light intensity over the whole tank. You can pick the wattage CFL bulbs that give you the amount of light you want, per http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs-5.html#post904062


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks. It helps to see others fixtures.


----------

